# Bead Fishing Help



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

fish cleaning stations and from our wonderful MIDNR that was selling them before they had there quota this year. I do as i said keep a few every year, mostly steelhead and not very many, get a few for tying up bags and when someone wants one to eat.


----------



## fishrod (Oct 3, 2008)

Sparky23 said:


> fish cleaning stations and from our wonderful MIDNR that was selling them before they had there quota this year. I do as i said keep a few every year, mostly steelhead and not very many, get a few for tying up bags and when someone wants one to eat.


Wasn't trying to come off as a d%&k, just not fully educated on chumming, not against it.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

no worries


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I promise that I won't be chumming when I use beads. I am getting into bead fishing so that I can save the little bit of spawn that I have will be tied in bags.


----------



## SkiTownSportsman (Feb 22, 2012)

Beads and chum = a killer day on the river. Who doesn't want to catch more fish?


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

SkiTownSportsman said:


> Beads and chum = a killer day on the river. Who doesn't want to catch more fish?


I have had my days when going out and catching 10 steelhead in a few hours was the norm. Now I am happy catching two or three.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Sparky23 said:


> fish cleaning stations and from our wonderful MIDNR that was selling them before they had there quota this year. I do as i said keep a few every year, mostly steelhead and not very many, get a few for tying up bags and when someone wants one to eat.


Where were you able to obtain Salmon eggs from the DNR this year? I'm not sure I'll have enough eggs to use for bait for the coming year. I would like to know how to do this, so I can make sure I don't fall short next year. Eggs may not always be the very best bait for Steelhead, but they are most of the time. 

Got a location? How much was the DNR selling eggs for? I assume they were eggs harvested at the weir, which would mean they were loose, right? Were they cured, or just fresh un-cured eggs? I know quite a few guys who are interested in finding out more about this opportunity. Please share.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

The weir sells the extra eggs they take in.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Do you just drive to the weir, and pay someone? Sorry to be a nudge, but I am real low on loose Salmon spawn. One time, many years ago, I failed to get loose eggs during the spawn. I ran out of eggs in the next year, and my buddies grudgingly gave me whatever "surplus" they could spare, which wasn't much. I tied a lot of bags with Steelhead skein that year, and learned to love skein bags, while at the same time hating to tie them. I've made it a point to get loose King eggs for myself, and usually a few other people, every year since. This year sucked for it - I got less than a gallon. Trying to make a strong plan for next year, cuz I had to cut off a few buddies. We will all want a good supply of loose Salmon eggs next year, wherever we can get them. Fish cleaning stations weren't great places to find loose spawn this year.


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

http://www.centerpinangling.com/spawn-products.html


----------



## JVoutdoors (Sep 23, 2013)

Robert, I starting trying beads last spring after watching a young guy slaying them in a hole with a 6mm peach glow. And was shocked when I caught a few steel on them on outings after that. I use the natural colors and sml sizes mentioned on here and use a sml bobber as I get hung up to much bottom bouncing. I have tried the glo once or twice with no results but I threw everything those evenings and couldn't get anything else to work either lol. Operator error probably... I notice more places carrying them now in the NW and SW. Good luck.


----------



## mikeznewaygo (Sep 19, 2011)

High fast water, egg yolk and peach roe are my go too, when the water gets lower I like to go more natural, also don't be afraid to try chartreuse


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

High fast water I have had great luck using the yarn on a #8 treble bottom bouncing. If the water is real high and fast I go to a #6 treble with yarn.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I know where I can get enough eggs to get me through August and September then I will pick on some coho salmon and steelhead for the rest. Once the ice gets on I can pick up a couple of hen steelhead and get some spawn. I will probably save some pike or perch spawn just in case. Crawlers always work good in the spring too, no sinker and light line.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Sparky23 said:


> Still dont understand how it isnt ethical to chum in alot of eyes. Yea I might catch twice as many fish, doesnt mean your keeping any. I chum when possible and almost never keep a steelhead, maybe 5 a year when someone i know says they want one. Everyone i know that chums mostly guides rarely keep any fish, so how is it unethical? Or is it just the fact some guys get mad when others are pounding fish out of a run they just fished?



I chum from time to time, but if you can't comprehend why and how it unlevels the playing field for all anglers, you'll never get it. 

You're artificially impacting fish movement and behavior. It becomes less about skill and more about a crutch. 

Again, I chum from time to time, but I'm aware of what I'm doing, I don't kill grouse off a limb, at least not till they take flight from same limb.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Steelheadfred said:


> I chum from time to time, but if you can't comprehend why and how it unlevels the playing field for all anglers, you'll never get it.
> 
> You're artificially impacting fish movement and behavior. It becomes less about skill and more about a crutch.
> 
> Again, I chum from time to time, but I'm aware of what I'm doing, I don't kill grouse off a limb, at least not till they take flight from same limb.


Where did i say anything about it not being an advantage, who would do it if it wasn't? Be kinda pointless i would say? Wouldnt you???>Wait you must know because as i do...you do it too from time to time? Not sure what i said that made you come down on me? Have a great season you seam like a great guy.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Sparky23 said:


> Where did i say anything about it not being an advantage, who would do it if it wasn't? Be kinda pointless i would say? Wouldnt you???>Wait you must know because as i do...you do it too from time to time? Not sure what i said that made you come down on me? Have a great season you seam like a great guy.


Your post came off a bit cocky. I would hope no one would brag about out-fishing people by chumming.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Sparky23 said:


> Where did i say anything about it not being an advantage, who would do it if it wasn't? Be kinda pointless i would say? Wouldnt you???>Wait you must know because as i do...you do it too from time to time? Not sure what i said that made you come down on me? Have a great season you seam like a great guy.



Same to you, I was explaining why some see it as unethical, the grouse shot off a limb tastes no different than a grouse killed over great dog work on the wing. 

It's not illegal, chumming or limb swatting.I'm not judging, apologize if I came on to strong.

The few times a year I chum, is pretty much when I'm alone, fishing a stretch others are not. I'm using 4 or 5 year old eggs from freezer, I personally don't collect chum. 

Looks like we should all have a good season.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

wasn't bragging, by any means, do you catch more fish by chumming??? Yes, does it mean your a better fisherman? NO . I was only responding to someone saying that it was unethicle to chum. Not sure how anything i said came off as bragging, guess you realy cant have an opinion on this site anymore, good luck running beads Robert.


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer (Nov 14, 2009)

Most of you probably suck, chumming or not. 

-DXT


----------

